# Warten bis der Thread abgearbeitet ist ?



## Leroux (30. Oktober 2008)

Hi

ich hab über die Suche einige Threads zu notify und wait gefunden.
Doch ich wollt fragen, ob es mir jemand nochmal an meinem Problem beschreiben könnte.

Hier mein Programmablauf:


```
for(int i=0;i<anzahl;i++){
Thread supermaker = new Thread(){
 obj.download();
 obj.convert();
}
supermaker.start();
<< Hier warten bis Supermaker fertig ist >>
}
```

Ich könnt jetzt natürlich eine EndWhilelosschleife laufenlassen bis isAlive false ist aber ich würde es gern mal mit wait() realisieren.
Könnte mir da jemand Tipps/Hilfe geben ?

mfg


----------



## Clash (30. Oktober 2008)

hi,

probiers mal mit der join Methode der Threadklasse


```
try
{
supermaker.join();
}
catch(Exception e)
{
e.printStackTrace();
}
```


----------

